

My name is […] and I am an Author Relationship Executive at Packt Publishing - tmslnz

Today I received an email from someone claiming to be an <i></i>Author Relationship Executive at Packt Publishing<i></i>. They contacted me asking to author a beginners book on a certain piece of 3D modeling and animation software which I happen to be very familiar with.<p>Intra nos, I am very familiar with the app and the topic specifics, but the email had a somewhat canned scent to it. I replied with some bit of info about myself, some questions and I am still waiting for reply. However in the meantime I googled a bit and judging by the results it appears that PACKT is hiring an army of contractors tasked with contacting semi-random potential "authors".<p>Try googling for "I am an Author Relationship Executive at Packt Publishing".<p>See what I mean? Makes me question the quality of any of their titles but most worryingly the credibility of the publisher. I am familiar with the app, but I can guarantee you that there are much more experienced candidates out there.<p>Is this common practice? Have any of you been contacted by PACKT in a similar fashion?
======
towndrunk
Hey tmslnz... Give me a shout, my email is in my profile.

~~~
runjake
Your profile appears to be blank. (I am not the OP).

